
How we built ‘instant’ autocomplete search using localStorage - bradavogel
https://mixmax.com/blog/autocomplete-search-performance
======
DigitalSea
Awesome article, thank you for sharing. I am currently working on a large-
scale application myself, but I am lucky to be able to use IndexedDB because
of the browsers we are targeting.

Same situation, except we are dealing with an application that has customer
data and tonnes of entities. Fetching this data which can go into the
thousands of rows of data, we actually intelligently prefetch data from the
server on initial load and store it in IndexedDB.

Then we have an intelligent data layer which checks to see what data the
client-side has and if it doesn't exist, it will ask the server for the data
that it only needs (usually a few kilobytes) and then store it, so if
requested anywhere else in the app it gets it from IndexedDB.

As a result we've seen app speed go up and the load on our databases and
servers go down. The client-side is incredibly powerful if you support modern
browsers to the point where you can reduce load substantially on the server.

